# Issue with Twisp Que



## Dietz (29/6/18)

Hi @HPBotha ,

About 2 months ago I converted a smoker and she bought herself a twisp shortly after, The Twisp Que is still a really great little device, But she has recently been having issues with the device and also with one Pod.

The issues is that the battery seems to be faulty, it goes flat within 24 hours and sometimes less. It used to last about 3 days, but a week ago the battery started to give issues.

I told her to go to the twisp kiosk at N1 City in Cape town so that they can check it out.
When she took it to them they had it for a day and told her there is nothing wrong with it, she also had a half a pod that she was told she must throw away as the issue is with the pod, she did and bough 2 new ones.
But the problem still persists, further to this one of the new pods that she bough seems to be leaking, NOT Condensing, Leaking but there is no visible cracks.
We tested this by trying another pod, and it does not leak into the device, the one that does leak was wiped clean and left on her desk overnight, this morning there is liquid on the pod (and it wasnt used)

Unfortunately based on the service and what they told her, she is feeling discouraged with this device and does not want to go back to them as she feels that they think she doesnt know what shes talking about.

Can you guys please sort something out for her? I dont want her to start smoking again and she mentioned that she wants to smoke as the device is now failing on her.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/6/18)

CUE!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KarlDP (29/6/18)

Just tagging @Mic Lazzari as well. Maybe he has some wisdom to share..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (29/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> CUE!!!!


I will leave it as Que... Just for you @RainstormZA

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Hi @HPBotha ,
> 
> About 2 months ago I converted a smoker and she bought herself a twisp shortly after, The Twisp Que is still a really great little device, But she has recently been having issues with the device and also with one Pod.
> 
> ...



24hrs That's better battery life than I get.
If I get about 6hrs I'm lucky but that's if I'm only using the Cue exclusively else battery lasts much longer.

Maybe they are just vaping more that's why battery life is less?
Not saying the battery isn't the issue but just stating according to my findings as I have 2 cue devices and both have same battery life +/- 6hrs .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (29/6/18)

Yup same here with my Cue @Clouds4Days. +/- 5-6 hours


----------



## HPBotha (2/7/18)

@Dietz thanks for the deets .... see what i did there? 

sorry, not a laughing matter, I have reported the it to support@twisp.co.za, will PM you once i know more.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (2/7/18)

KarlDP said:


> Just tagging @Mic Lazzari as well. Maybe he has some wisdom to share..



Thanks for tagging. I have just read the post. We are busy looking into it and will get back to you with some more info.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (2/7/18)

Just PM'ed you @Dietz for more info and some preliminary info ;-D

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (2/7/18)

Just a quick update while the support team is working with Dietz,







A battery should last, on a full charge, about 200 odd puffs, and a pod should last at least 350 puffs (but varies with personal vaping style...so see it as a rough indicator only). The small 350mAh battery inside the Cue is rated for 300 charge cycles, so she should not be close to the max charge count.

When you have an issue with the pods, please always send the support team as much info as possible, the pods all have batch codes engraved on the back.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (2/7/18)

@HPBotha - there are some broken images in your post above
Perhaps try repost them


----------



## HPBotha (2/7/18)

Silver said:


> @HPBotha - there are some broken images in your post above
> Perhaps try repost them


thanks. they came through on my side, just did a screengrab repost to be safe. 
Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------

